# Looking for a new method



## mark165 (May 5, 2013)

I recently got into coffee from trying the Aeropress, so far I've had a great experience. However I'm looking for another method to mix things up and try something new. I've not tried the metal filters in the Aeropress yet (maybe I should!). So far it looks between either Chemex, v60, or the Clever Coffee Dripper.

I like my coffee fairly strong, and I prefer little amounts of "gunk" at the bottom of my cup. It'd need to make at least two cups (usually the most I'll need). Currently, I don't have a pouring kettle, and have read that the v60 would need one, whereas the CCD can be done using a standard kettle.

Would anyone be able to point me in the right direction? I'm leaning towards the CCD, but I've read great things about Chemex too.

Cheers!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

How about a syphon,great clean cup and fun to use,love mine

http://bit.ly/104n9C5

And a guide here

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/brew-guides/7369978-syphon-vac-pot


----------



## mark165 (May 5, 2013)

A Syphon does look great, I like the look of them too. I don't really have the room for one at the moment, but it's definitely going on my list!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mark165, what grinder are you using? The V60 will typically require a finer grind than the Chemex (unless you use a Chemex paper in it) and is less likey to clog if you have a lot of fine particles. Indeed the CCD does not require a pouring kettle and is not so grind specific/fussy...in some respects it's more like a big Aeropress, just relies on gravity, rather than your input, to push the brew through the grinds. If you like what you are getting with the Aeropress & just need more coffee, the CCD is a good bet.

Any of these will give you underextracted coffee if you try to make it too "strong" (higher coffee to water ratio)...but this is more what the V60 & CCD were designed to do. The 02 V60 will also take Chemex papers and the Kone filter if you want to try those & can be used to filter brew methods with more sediment (moka pot, cafetiere/French press/Sowden), as can your Aeropress.


----------



## mark165 (May 5, 2013)

MWJB, I'm currently using the Hario Slim hand grinder. How much more coffee would you say I'd get from the CCD compared to the Aeropress?


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm loving playing with my shyphon (just brewed one) http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Master-5-Cup-Syphon-Vacuum/dp/B0047UVAMQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1367774182&sr=8-3&keywords=coffee+vac

This is the one I have the cheapest around and I am pretty happy with it!

but I am also considering buying a different. I was considering a v60 as well


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

mark165 said:


> MWJB, I'm currently using the Hario Slim hand grinder. How much more coffee would you say I'd get from the CCD compared to the Aeropress?


The CCD will make 420-430g of brewed coffee in a single brew with no dilution, from 27.5-30g dose & 480-490g water added (though both CCD & Aeropress will make decent concentrate that can be diluted up to a greater volume - I have made up to 600g from a 42g dose in the CCD, by brewing up as much as it will hold, then adding hot water to the carafe up to 600g).






The CCD is a little counter-intuative in terms of "strength", you can get underdeveloped coffee with a high dose that has a great body, mouthfeel & aromatics, or well developed coffee with a smaller dose (like the Sweetmarias video)...I'd personally tend to aim for the latter, but you have the choice. The good thing is, as long as you steep for at least 2:30-3:00 min, anything that comes out of it is drinkable. It's as simple or as complicated as you want to make it & can give varied cup profiles.

The Hario Slim will be fine for the brewers mentioned.


----------



## mark165 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks.

I've seen the larger v2 CCD (http://www.sweetmarias.com/sweetmarias/clever-coffee-dripper-large.html), although I can't seem to find it on UK based sites-unless they're just showing the older photo. Regarding the taste, with it being a similar method to the Aeropress (full immersion I believe it's called), will it be a different enough cup to be worth the purchase?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

The v2 CCD isn't available anywhere over here yet. The cup profile is similar to an aeropress but I find it filters more out due to the thicker papers and lack of pressure. I'd only bother getting one if you were wanting to make more coffee at once than able to with the aeropress.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

mark165 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've seen the larger v2 CCD (http://www.sweetmarias.com/sweetmarias/clever-coffee-dripper-large.html), although I can't seem to find it on UK based sites-unless they're just showing the older photo. Regarding the taste, with it being a similar method to the Aeropress (full immersion I believe it's called), will it be a different enough cup to be worth the purchase?


You can also simply set it on top of a mug/carafe & use it as a straight pourover.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

mark165 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've seen the larger v2 CCD (http://www.sweetmarias.com/sweetmarias/clever-coffee-dripper-large.html), although I can't seem to find it on UK based sites-unless they're just showing the older photo. Regarding the taste, with it being a similar method to the Aeropress (full immersion I believe it's called), will it be a different enough cup to be worth the purchase?


The dimensions on the Sweetmarias site aren't clear, but if that 6 3/4" diameter includes the handle, then this is the same brewer I bought from Hasbean. Sweetmarias say the "small" holds 10.6 fl. oz (~313ml) and uses a #2 Filtropa paper. The Clever Dripper available from CoffeeHit, HasBean & Squaremile uses a #4 paper like the "large" at Sweetmarias. It's the paper that limits the volume.


----------



## mark165 (May 5, 2013)

Earlepap said:


> The v2 CCD isn't available anywhere over here yet. The cup profile is similar to an aeropress but I find it filters more out due to the thicker papers and lack of pressure. I'd only bother getting one if you were wanting to make more coffee at once than able to with the aeropress.


Interesting, now I'm undecided again haha. On occasion when making two cups, the Aeropress doesn't seem to be enough. I could probably do a lot more experimentation with it. Ideally, if I'm buying a new device, I'd like to get a different cup to what I already have.

MWJB; Thanks for the details. Sounds like the v1 will be pretty much the same as the v2. I wonder if the v2 will come to the UK at some point.

Besides the CCD would anyone recommend getting a v60 or Chemex? Or stick with the CCD so I can also try out a proper pourover if I wish to try it (as MWJB mentions). I'd be tempted with a Syphon, but I guess that would be more a weekend thing when I have time to use it.

Thanks


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

When I got the CCD I was contemplating waiting until the v2 became available over here: eventually I got bored and that was about six months ago. The only difference with the v2 it has a slightly larger capacity and is supposedly easier to dismantle for a thorough clean. Neither of these are a big deal so I wouldn't be put off buying the v1.

MWJB makes a good point as always - I forgot you could just place it on cup while brewing to try a more traditional cup of "drip".

The v60 and Chemex both need a pouring kettle really. You can just get away without one for the Chemex, but decent-brew-consistency becomes more troublesome. Of the cup profiles available through these methods, the Chemex will differ most from the Aeropress in my opinion. Though I've never tried a syphon...


----------



## mark165 (May 5, 2013)

Earlepap; Do you have an Aeropress, and if so, would you still recommend the CCD? Until I get a Kettle, I think the CCD is the way I may go next as I can try still the more traditional cup with the CCD when I get a kettle.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

mark165 said:


> Earlepap; Do you have an Aeropress, and if so, would you still recommend the CCD?


Yeah I've got one. It was the first brewer I got that wasn't a french press and it's still my favourite. Personally I'd only bother with the CCD if you're wanting to make more than the ~250ml brews you can make at once with the Aeropress. That's the reason I got one, and the fact that it's supposedly simple - though I find it requires just as much faff as anything else.

If it's just quantity that's an issue, the AP can be used to make a concentrated brew to which you then dilute with more hot water - as can the CCD - but I've not tried this.


----------



## mark165 (May 5, 2013)

Pretty much the reason is wanting more coffee and to have another way to brew coffee instead of just the AP-something that I could use in a morning rush is a bonus. Basically, I just want to experiment with other methods.

For the price of the CCD, it's probably worth a try I guess.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, any method takes a bit of living with to get the best out of it. The CCD can be versatile, makes a clean cup, nice quick clean up. Brewing with it (with some steeping) is less like trying to hit a moving target, as straight pourovers can be.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Chemex is really hard to get wrong, CCD is hit or miss for me


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I only use the CCD when in a hurry for on the road now as you can leave it while getting dressed! Chemex would be a better choice but a pouring kettle would be easier to work with.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The middle ground seems to be the CCD's undoing.

Fine grind, around 56-58g/l & a good steep (with/without moderate agitation) works well for a developed & even brew, but with muted acidity.

I have recently been using it with a very coarse grind and using the valve for a long prewet time, so the grounds largely stay sunk (5-10mins @ 4g water per g of grinds), then add the remainder of the water (up to 60g/l @ 96C) and draw down pretty much straight after fill up...totally different cup profile - brighter, livelier.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

I've recently been getting good results from the CCD - I like the sound of the long soak with a small amount of water and then adding more water. I'm going to try it tomorrow and report back. I've got another in the post so I'll be able to try some side by side experiments soon!


----------

